# Bringing children to Egypt



## Katy333 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi, 
does anyone know the situation regarding bringing children to Egypt? I am a UK woman with 2 children, UK citizens, and I am married to a man in Luxor. The plan is to go and live there with him. It seems for me to get citizenship would not be hard. But what is the situation regarding bringing my children over? Would it be straightforward? We are married with the proper non-Orfi marriage, and we have join business ventures. 
Thanks!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Katy333 said:


> Hi,
> does anyone know the situation regarding bringing children to Egypt? I am a UK woman with 2 children, UK citizens, and I am married to a man in Luxor. The plan is to go and live there with him. It seems for me to get citizenship would not be hard. But what is the situation regarding bringing my children over? Would it be straightforward? We are married with the proper non-Orfi marriage, and we have join business ventures.
> Thanks!


.

I think your biggest problem would be their education as it's certainly not up to UK standards and don't forget when you send them to the better schools everything has to be paid for and it's for sure not cheap.


----------



## Katy333 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks for your response. Yes I know there is an international school in Luxor, I'm finding out about that, but i meant from the point of view of getting them residency. I wonder if it would be straightforward, as they are not his children..


----------

